# Crossbow Anyone?



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

The past few years I've had several surgerys and bouts with RSD on my left arm and never will be able to hunt with a bow again. I never thought about crossbows before but have now been considering getting one. I plan to purchase the Ten Point Titan (280 fps) from Cabela's. Has anyone here used the crossbow for hunting? Were you satsified with results? Pro's ? Cons?, I see Cabela's sell several Crossbows that are faster but I like the looks of the Titan. All shots would be 30-35 yard Max. tia


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year over 38,000 of the deer harvested were taken by crossbow as opposed to over 29,000 by longbow so I am sure you will hear several folks who use them. I have one myself (Horton, not Ten Point) that gets used by my younger boys who can't yet draw a legal weight bow. They are very accurate and effective if used properly. I feel that some people try to extend the range too far on them but that is probably also the case with longbows. 30-35 yard shots should be effective, especially with a Ten Point. I have never been around one but have heard great things about them.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

shot a tenpoint at deerasic classic a year ago...nice bow but lots of extra gadgets i dont need...been using a horton legend and am real happy with it...arent those tenpoint REAL $$$$$???


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Yea some Ten Point models run a couple grand, but the Titan runs about $500.00 I guess it is the Ford/Chevy of the Ten Point brand. Still a good chunk of change. I think I only gave like $75.00 for my old White Tail Hunter compound. and that was back when Old Hector was a pup,early 80's


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Suggest you add the wind-crank-up device to avoid the arm pull stress.
Use mine all the time.
...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree with the Ford/Chevy analogy. Horton/Ten Point are very comparable bows. I, myself, have a Horton Legend. Love it!


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

I have an old Horton Hunter Supreme I wouldn't trade for anything- got a nice 8 pt with it this November. Also, Horton's main factory is right in Tallmadge and I have heard from several people they have a great service department- they take care of their customers.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The horton service dept is A-1 awesome!! My brother dry fired his accidentally this fall. Cracked a limb. It was out of warranty so he had it relimbed and trigger upgrade they had it done overnight and this was end of october, what I would think would be their busuest time.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Horton is made in Tallmadge and ten point is made in Suffield, Ohio. I hunt with a compound bow right now, but I own a Horton Legend. It shoots great, and I had no problems. 3 deer have been killed with it in the 3 years I have had it. You probably cant't go wrong with either.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm glad to see you have a reasonable maximum distance in mind. Some people mistakenly think their crossbow goes "boom" instead of "thunk" A TenPoint is the route I'd go.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

got a horton EXP would sell it to ya for 150...


----------



## Free the Fighter (Sep 9, 2007)

Not trying to change your mind but ten points are to pricey for my tastes. All I've ever owned is Hortons, hunter's supreme, horton legend and my son owns a yukon. Ten points seem to have a lot bells and whistles, which for the most part you can deck your horton with, probably cheaper. I have a rule, no more than 30 yds. All my Horton have cut deer like hot butter, with almost all complete pass throughs. I shot 100 grain 4 blade muzzys and the system doesn't fail.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a Horton Hunter til it got stolen. Son won a Ten Point Titan in a golf outing and sold it to me (cheap). It shoots great and seems to be as good & slightly faster than the old Hunter. I got a nice 9 pt. a couple years ago with it and you cannot see the flight of the bolt(as is the case with most of the popular modern crossbows). Brother has an Excaliber(non-compound,345 fps) that he likes. Well equipped, it was $1000 plus! He uses the crank-cocker($125 or so) but the string cocker will work well for most people with the compound types($23-25 dollars at Walmart, etc.) Go for it!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The guys that make Ten-points use to work for Horton. They left and started the hunter brand which I bought before they were facing a law suit because Horton's one line was a hunter. I got the next to the top of the line with scope and quiver for $500. in Feb. Times do bring prices increases.
I think its a turbo/extreme at 20yds it puts a bolt right throu the chest cavity w/thunder heads. I've taken 10+ deer with it. Its a bit on the heavy side but shoots tight groups. really like it.


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a Horton Dakota SL that I have had for 15 years got it for xmas so dont know what price range but I would think lower to mid range, I put a cross bow scope on it and I wouldnt trade it for the world. I am 6 for 7 with it all from 20 to 30 yrds. Hit my 10 point 3yrs ago in the center of the heart at 25 yrds. Three years ago I bought my son a Horton yukon ( cheap model )with scope he is 1 for 2 he hit his 1st in the sholder but his 2nd was a direct hit the deer droped on the spot 20 yrds. all I am saying is I dont think ya need to spend big bucks. they are deadly accurate with a scope and a little practice. We do have limb and string silencers that do seem to help. 
Just my 2 cents

There's One!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have horton yukon sl that I got in January two years ago to fill a late season tag,works great and not expensive, just upgraded last week to a horton hd 175 with a red dot scope,have yet to try it out, layed up due to surgery, hoping to spend some time out in January with it!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I picked up a Horton Supermag about 15 yrs ago that was a demo in their showroom for $200. Replaced the string once & it still shoots great. Shoot deer every year including a 9 point this year. They are tough bows & very dependable. I'll have to call them soon to have the cable & a new string put on. You can't go wrong with a Horton.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

bulafisherman said:


> I have horton yukon sl that I got in January two years ago to fill a late season tag,works great and not expensive, just upgraded last week to a horton hd 175 with a red dot scope,have yet to try it out, layed up due to surgery, hoping to spend some time out in January with it!



Bula - ditch the red dot ASAP. They absolutley SUCK !


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I really like my Horton HD 175. Shoots consistent to 30 yards, so I don't try any further. I have never owned a Ten Point or Excal, but have owned a Barnett. Steer clear of those, they are junk.

For the red dot scope, I love mine except in low light conditions. You have to aim with both eyes open in low light so you can see the target. The greatest benefit of a red dot, especially with a 40mm objective is quick target acquisition.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Another vote for Excalibur. Have an Exocet and absolutely love it. It is quiet and shoots great. I can't shoot groups off the bench due to destroying arrows. I've shot the horton's as well, and the only thing I don't care for is the dial a range thing. There are ways to get around using it, but it seems like one more thing to think about when you are already concentrating on making the right shot. I do love the thumbhole stocks on the hortons. I bought mine after shooting a bunch of them at the Deer and Turkey expo a few years back. I am very happy with the performance thus far.


----------



## ONLYINTHEDIRT (Jan 13, 2008)

hd camo thumb hole stock 165 lb draw ultra dot scope quivier arrows and soft case 300 or trade


----------

